# Low Light Plants List



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Stole it from another site
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquatic-plants/33-low-light-plant-list.html

FERNS & MOSSES
Marimo Ball- Aegagropila linnaei
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Pheonix Moss - Fissidens fontanus
Zipper Moss - Fissidens zippelianus
Willow Moss - Fontinalis antipyretica
Water Clover - Mariselia minuta
Marsilea hirsuta
Four Leaf Clover - Mariselia quadrifolia
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Windelov Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Pellia - Monosolenium tenerum 
Mini Pellia - Riccardia chamedryfolia
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Round Pellia - Süßwassertang
Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans
Java Moss - Taxiphyllum barbieri
Peacock Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 'peacock'
Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.
Singapore Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Christmas Moss - Vesicularia montagnei
Erect Moss - Vesicularia reticulata

STEM PLANTS
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Combomba - Combomba carolina
Anacharis - Egeria densa
American Waterweed- Elodea canadensis
HC- Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Stargrass - Heteranthera zosterifolia
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort - Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Giant Hygro - Hygrophila corymbosa
Water Wisteria - Hygrophila difformis
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Dwarf Ambulia - Limnophila sessiliflora 
Red Ludwigia- Ludwigia repens
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'

FLOATERS
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Watersprite - Ceratopteris thalictroides
Anacharis - Egeria densa
Brazilian Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Water Pennywort- Hydrocotyle ranunculoides
Duckweed - Lemna minor
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Red Root Floater - Phyllanthus fluitans 
Riccia - Riccia fluitans 
Giant Slavinia - Salvinia molesta

CRYPTOCORYNE
Crypt Affinis - Cryptocoryne affinis
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne balansae
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Crypt Lutea - Cryptocoryne lutea
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Crypt Walkeri - Cryptocoryne walkeri
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Willisi - Cryptocoryne willisi

ANUBIAS
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri 
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Hastifolia - Anubias hastifolia
Barteri Round Leaf - Anubias barteri v. 'Round Leaf'
Gigantea - Anubias gigantea
Congensis - Anubias congensis[/color]
Lanceolota - Anubias lanceolota [/color]
Gracilis - Anubias gracilis[/color]
Anubias Barteri v Angustifolia - Anubias barteri v angustifolia
Caladiifolia -Anubias barteri v Caladiifolia
Anubias Afzelli - Anubias afzelli

SWORD PLANTS
Amazon Sword - Echinodorus amazonicus
Ruffle Sword - Echinodorus major
Melon Sword - Echinodorus osiris
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Red Flame Sword - Echinodorus 'Red Special'
Pygmy Chain Sword - Echnodorus tennelus 
Uruguay Amazon Sword - Echinodorus uruguayensis

LILY'S
Lotus- Nymphaea pubescens 
Tiger Lotus - Nymphaea zenkeri

GRASSES
Water Celery- Vallisneria americana 
Contortion Val - Vallisneria asiatica
Vallisneria natans 
Valliseneria rubra
Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria tortifolia
Dwarf Sag- Sagittaria subulata 
Crinum calimistratum
Onion Plant - Crinum thaianum
Micro Sword - Lilaeopsis braziliensis
Crinum aquatica

APONOGETONS
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Aponogeton bouvianus 
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton elongatus
Aponogeton undulatus
Rigidifolius - Aponogeton rigidifolius


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thank you for the awesome post. I have such a difficult time figuring out what plants will work and what will not. Thanks crazy_NDN604


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Good list, but it would be most appropriate to list the origin~


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Good list, but it would be most appropriate to list the origin~


yes!.. edited.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cabomba caroliana need medium-very high light intensity.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Cabomba caroliana need medium-very high light intensity.


Yeah, I was going to say the same thing. It won't grow at all at lower light levels.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Cabomba caroliana need medium-very high light intensity.


so does parrot feather... but,

wicked post. thank you!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks alot this will come in handy for alot of people


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Might I suggest that this should be stickied!!!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> Might I suggest that this should be stickied!!!


Perhaps, but edited first? HC as a low light plant isn't gonna happen.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Good post for us plant newbies. Thanks


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Good post for us plant newbies. Thanks


+1.. Thanks!!  I really want to give a planted tank a try one of these days


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Cabomba caroliana need medium-very high light intensity.





Ursus sapien said:


> so does parrot feather... but,
> 
> wicked post. thank you!





Blackbar said:


> Perhaps, but edited first? HC as a low light plant isn't gonna happen.


ok so these three for sure wont work well everyone agree's? ill edit out of the post so nobody gets the wrong idea. and buys plants that will just die off on them
also anything else that shouldnt be on this list?


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

any input?


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

ricca needs med to high light doesn't it? at least that was my understanding


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

bettagirl said:


> ricca needs med to high light doesn't it? at least that was my understanding


great list and however riccia needs a good amount or light otherwise it would melt. dont think it should be classified as a low light plant.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wicked! I bookmarked this in my browser, alongside PlantGeek.net.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

great list!!!


----------

